# I'm back on APS after 6 YEARS!!!!



## aoife (Apr 5, 2016)

So, as the title states, it's been quite a while since I've been on here. How are y'all doing & what new babies (herps) have y'all got? 

aoife


----------



## Stuart (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome back mate, good to have you back.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

WB


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

Not sure if I knew you or not but I had an account on here a long time ago as well! (don't ask username cause I can't remember lol). I have recently aquired a Central netted an ackie (neither rare or difficult to keep but something I have never had lol).


----------



## Norm (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome back! I'm recently returned as well!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome back. I joined over 10 years ago and have had long periods of being active and inactive. With the change of hands not so long ago I thought it was a good time to get involved again too 

I think ARF has closed down and last I saw it was basically dead, so to my knowledge this is now the only Australian forum outside Facebook still active. Worth supporting!


----------



## Snapped (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome back!

I've recently got an Albino Darwin. How are your herps going, any new ones?


----------



## redline (Apr 6, 2016)

wb


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 7, 2016)

Sdaji said:


> Welcome back. I joined over 10 years ago and have had long periods of being active and inactive. With the change of hands not so long ago I thought it was a good time to get involved again too
> 
> I think ARF has closed down and last I saw it was basically dead, so to my knowledge this is now the only Australian forum outside Facebook still active. Worth supporting!



West Australian reptile forums is still up - pilbarapythons.com and Australian bearded dragon forum - australianbeardies.net is also up. Though I don't know if the bearded dragon one is actully Australian lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome back OP



CrazyNut said:


> Australian bearded dragon forum - australianbeardies.net is also up. Though I don't know if the bearded dragon one is actully Australian lol



Yeah the ABDF is Aussie, owned by "Brett Allen - ABDF Reptile Supplies"


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 11, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> West Australian reptile forums is still up - pilbarapythons.com and Australian bearded dragon forum - australianbeardies.net is also up. Though I don't know if the bearded dragon one is actully Australian lol



Far out. I joined the WA forum years and years ago. I'll have to go check it out!


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol been in and out of here for years good to se some old names back on here


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 14, 2016)

Stu has certainly had some good feedback from somewhere, all the good members who left due to all the BS that used to go down here are starting to filter back in, i for 1 am overjoyed at the prospect of getting some good discussions going with those who actually know what the are talking about, as well as that the most respected members here who were threatening to leave are staying on, BTW @aoife welcome back. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

-


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome back, I too have recently started looking through the site again after a period of inactivity.


----------



## briansworms (Apr 14, 2016)

Many Forums are dead or dying. Good to see this and ABDF are still powering on. I struggle with time but like to pop in now and then for a read. I only own a ELN turtle so can't really contribute too much here. I breed and sell woodies so like to know what is going on in the reptile forums. I have an ad on here. I don't do Spacebook lol


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 15, 2016)

Welcome back oldies! 
How exciting to see old names again


----------

